# Help Needed



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You might have seen the thread 'Santa Stalking' - if you haven't, punch it into the forum's search function. The poster shared her son's passion for coffee which has helped him get through a very rough couple of years. His mum was looking for advice for a possible Christmas present. I must stress that his mum, when she first posted, wasn't looking for anything for free.

Reading her story and the adversity her son has faced with real courage made me wonder if we could chip in and help get her son a set up. Spoken to Coffeechap and he can put together a Gaggia plus grinder for £100 - so that's the target.

If you would like to donate, just list your forum name below and amount - doesn't matter how small, any donation will be gratefully received. Will close the list a soon as we hit £100.00 and contact forum members who have pledged a donation.

1. Systemic Kid £25.00


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

You might have seen the thread 'Santa Stalking' - if you haven't, punch it into the forum's search function. The poster shared her son's passion for coffee which has helped him get through a very rough couple of years. His mum was looking for advice for a possible Christmas present. I must stress that his mum, when she first posted, wasn't looking for anything for free.

Reading her story and the adversity her son has faced with real courage made me wonder if we could chip in and help get her son a set up. Spoken to Coffeechap and he can put together a Gaggia plus grinder for £100 - so that's the target.

If you would like to donate, just list your forum name below and amount - doesn't matter how small, any donation will be gratefully received. Will close the list a soon as we hit £100.00 and contact forum members who have pledged a donation.

1. Systemic Kid £25.00

2. Gangstarrrrr £10


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Systemic Kid £25.00

2. Gangstarrrrr £10

3. drude £10


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

4. Milanski £5


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Systemic Kid £25.00

2. Gangstarrrrr £10

3. drude £10

4. Milanski £5


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> 1. Systemic Kid £25.00
> 
> 2. Gangstarrrrr £10
> 
> ...


5 mr boots2u £20


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Systemic Kid £25.00

2. Gangstarrrrr £10

3. drude £10

4. Milanski £5

5. mrboots2u £20

6. Neill £20


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

1. Systemic Kid £25.00

2. Gangstarrrrr £10

3. drude £10

4. Milanski £5

5. mrboots2u £20

6. Neill £20

7. iroko £10


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Systemic Kid £25.00

2. Gangstarrrrr £10

3. drude £10

4. Milanski £5

5. mrboots2u £20

6. Neill £20

7. iroko £10

dfk will add whatever else is needed to close this, postage etc etc


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A really nice gesture guys. If you need any thing else to go with it (accessories etc) I'm happy to add to this too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lets get our heads together as this could be a lovely pay it forward gesture, we certainly have enough for the machine and grinder combo, which i will put together, but lets get all the other little things together, so my suggestion is if you have any little things that could contribute, like jugs, scales, cups, tamper etc then lets put together a complete starter set.

I dont mind coordinating the collection of all the various bits and bobs as the two big things will come from my stash anyway, if this is acceptable then just list what you have that you would like to donate.

May I also add that once again I love the fact that this forum comes together to do such nice things.....


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^^ Have a nice 58mm motta with original box which am happy to contribute.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Can contribute with an Motta tamper and a LM double basket


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a pid unit with a broken alarm, TC and SSR.

Should work for PID control, but steam wouldn't be possible with it.

Dunno if you want to bother pidding it though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Put me down for a Kilo of Italian Job, or whatever you can pick up from Rob and I will pay for it


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

PM me your address Dave and I'll get some scales and a timer and send them to you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The least I can do is add a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup into the mix, and a sheet of TempTags too. Dave, PM me your address and I'll send them to you

By the way, you lot are all amazing!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

This is such an amazing gesture guys, makes me proud to be a part of this community, I'll have a look around and see what I have, I know I have a couple of larger bowl shaped cups and saucers that are more costa/charbucks sized that I don't use but I'm sure I have some other bits and bobs around.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Guys, you are amazing. Can't thank you enough for your kindness and generosity. No more donations needed - we've done it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> This is such an amazing gesture guys, makes me proud to be a part of this community, I'll have a look around and see what I have, I know I have a couple of larger bowl shaped cups and saucers that are more costa/charbucks sized that I don't use but I'm sure I have some other bits and bobs around.


Couldn't agree more Charlie, this forum is brilliant. And thanks a bundle for your kind offer - will be in touch.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> The least I can do is add a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup into the mix, and a sheet of TempTags too. Dave, PM me your address and I'll send them to you
> 
> By the way, you lot are all amazing!


Thanks Glenn - much appreciated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> PM me your address Dave and I'll get some scales and a timer and send them to you.


Daren, you may be a southern twat but your a star too. Thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Put me down for a Kilo of Italian Job, or whatever you can pick up from Rob and I will pay for it


As ever the Geordie kind man. Thanks Dave.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I have a pid unit with a broken alarm, TC and SSR.
> 
> Should work for PID control, but steam wouldn't be possible with it.
> 
> Dunno if you want to bother pidding it though.


Really kind offer Kyle - will speak to the young man's mum and ask if she knows anyone who could assist with pidding.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

This is the email that I sent Patrick earlier when I first heard of this. That said, it didn't send and I just found in auto restore, so he will get this at the same time I am posting this. And I am posting the same reply because I am struggling to find adequate words to express how stunned I am at such generosity from strangers that I had sought nothing more than advice from.

I hope that I have raised all of my boys that they should aim to succeed in anything they choose in life, but never at the expense of others and that one simple kind gesture a day will not only make the difference to someone elses day - but to their own. I still have young children and we still call it "Leaving a heartprint" The spirit on this forum and this incrediable gesture from you, not only helps a young man understand that no matter how tricky life can be, that there are people who willingly and kindly offer support to those who share an interest. And hopefully, this will become so ingrained in their memory that they will act is a similar way should future occassion arise.

So waffling on, here is my email to Patrick. This is all a little long winded but words really do seem a little inadequate.

Enough to to say this.

I have fought the education system for the last 7 years, firstly to get a diagnosis at Gosh for severe dyslexia and processing issues and then with the unexpected vision loss. Fabian has Stargardts disease, a juvenile retinal dystrophy.

He has a father who he sees regularly but has never attended a parents evening, let alone help with supporting him at a difficult time - and let's face it, teenage years can be tricky without issues.

So there is a sense of irony that I fight to get support from the places he should gain it without question, yet get it in the places I wouldn't expect it.

I think that deserves feeling a tad tearful.

x


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> ^^^^ Have a nice 58mm motta with original box which am happy to contribute.


That would be much appreciated GS11 - could you PM cofffechap to coordinate and thank you.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Really kind offer Kyle - will speak to the young man's mum and ask if she knows anyone who could assist with pidding.


It's not hard to fit it at all, I'm sure it could be done before giving it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> It's not hard to fit it at all, I'm sure it could be done before giving it.


Thanks again Kyle, could you PM coffeechap to coordinate.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

koahhe said:


> Can contribute with an Motta tamper and a LM double basket


Thank you Koahhe - GS11 has donated a Motta tamper but the LM basket would be really welcome. Could you PM coffeechap to coordinate.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok the list so far

machine and grinder courtesy of very kind donations of support

motta tamper C/O GS11

lm basket C/O koahhe

kg of beans C/O DFK41

scales and timer C/O Daren

keepcup and temptags C/O Glenn

some large cups C/O Charliej


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got a 35cl pitcher that I'm happy to pass on


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a set of very accurate scales (Myco). I've just calibrated these & they are 'spot on'.

Know you already have a scales but these would be excellent for weighing output

Anyway if you would like them to add to the list PM me your address & I will post out tomorrow


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't got anything to give that hasn't already been given.

Am happy to donate £10 towards some more beans. Maybe if we get a couple more donations we could get 3 months trial from Rave if they can do it.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I recently set my brother up so no spare kit but I will happily add my 10 if it can be used. Let me know


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

All this while I've been asleep, you guys are amazing.

I'll happily throw in another £10 for beans or if he likes brewed as well could get a v60 or kalita uno sort of thing to add to the package. Whose kitchen is not complete without more than one brewing method . . .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I have a set of very accurate scales (Myco). I've just calibrated these & they are 'spot on'.
> 
> Know you already have a scales but these would be excellent for weighing output
> 
> Anyway if you would like them to add to the list PM me your address & I will post out tomorrow


Ron - I was planning on buying some scales, but if you already have them and want to join in the giving I'm happy to stand aside. I'll still sort out a timer and boost up my donation with some cash for beans.

On the subject of beans..... As a suggestion - All these cash donations for beans is mounting up - may be worth considering a Rave subscription so he gets his beans through on a regular basis? Looking on their site they start at £18 and up.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> Ron - I was planning on buying some scales, but if you already have them and want to join in the giving I'm happy to stand aside. I'll still sort out a timer and boost up my donation with some cash for beans.
> 
> On the subject of beans..... As a suggestion - All these cash donations for beans is mounting up - may be worth considering a Rave subscription so he gets his beans through on a regular basis? Looking on their site they start at £18 and up.


Edit - just saw Urban already posted the same subscription idea - great minds eh.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

If there is a bit of spare cash, how about a rancilio steam wand mod?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Daren said:


> Edit - just saw Urban already posted the same subscription idea - great minds eh.


If enough of us want the sub then split a 6 month from James gourmet. Either way sign me up for a hasbean starter pack.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I've got a 35cl pitcher that I'm happy to pass on


Brilliant, jeesby - much appreciated. Can you coordinate with coffeechap.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I have a set of very accurate scales (Myco). I've just calibrated these & they are 'spot on'.
> 
> Know you already have a scales but these would be excellent for weighing output
> 
> Anyway if you would like them to add to the list PM me your address & I will post out tomorrow


Brilliant Ron - Daren has kindly donated some scales as well, but if you think the Myco ones would also be useful for weighing output they would be appreciated. Can you PM coffeechap to coordinate rather than send direct. Thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Ron - I was planning on buying some scales, but if you already have them and want to join in the giving I'm happy to stand aside. I'll still sort out a timer and boost up my donation with some cash for beans.
> 
> On the subject of beans..... As a suggestion - All these cash donations for beans is mounting up - may be worth considering a Rave subscription so he gets his beans through on a regular basis? Looking on their site they start at £18 and up.


I'm reading this thread backwards - so have just caught up with your post Daren - thanks very much for the offer of a timer - much appreciated. Can you coordinate with coffeechap. The idea of a beans subscription or equivalent is fantastic. Thanks again Daren.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> If there is a bit of spare cash, how about a rancilio steam wand mod?


Thanks for the suggestion Gangstarrr - coffeechap is sorting the machine and grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> All this while I've been asleep, you guys are amazing.
> 
> I'll happily throw in another £10 for beans or if he likes brewed as well could get a v60 or kalita uno sort of thing to add to the package. Whose kitchen is not complete without more than one brewing method . . .


Thank you CoffeeDiva - that's really kind. Can you coordinate with coffeechap with the v60/kalito - great idea. Can I come back to you regarding your kind offer regarding the beans. Cheers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I haven't got anything to give that hasn't already been given.
> 
> Am happy to donate £10 towards some more beans. Maybe if we get a couple more donations we could get 3 months trial from Rave if they can do it.


Brilliant idea urbanbumkin - much appreciated - will come back to you regarding the beans subscription. Thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

origmarm said:


> I recently set my brother up so no spare kit but I will happily add my 10 if it can be used. Let me know


Hi origmarm - not sure that the '10' refers too - don't want to assume so would be grateful if you could clarify. Many thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can I suggest that those that wish to donate cash just do so through Patrick, we will pm the details, Patrick will co-ordinate the money side I will pm everyone with the equipment details and co-ordinate, I have a machine in mind that is just perfect and unique, but don't want to let the cat out the bag yet. Depending on the money will depend on the grinder to accompany this beautiful little machine, so all donations are very welcome, let's not rush this but let's make it special.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Can I suggest that those that wish to donate cash just do so through Patrick, we will pm the details, Patrick will co-ordinate the money side I will pm everyone with the equipment details and co-ordinate, I have a machine in mind that is just perfect and unique, but don't want to let the cat out the bag yet. Depending on the money will depend on the grinder to accompany this beautiful little machine, so all donations are very welcome, let's not rush this but let's make it special.


Dave - that's brilliant. Will PM those who have pledged donations with payment details. Having spoken with Dave this morning, what he has in mind, machine-wise, will be spot on for someone with visual impairment - so, to anyone thinking of stumping up a donation - please do - any amount is really welcome.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Dave - that's brilliant. Will PM those who have pledged donations with payment details. Having spoken with Dave this morning, what he has in mind, machine-wise, will be spot on for someone with visual impairment - so, to anyone thinking of stumping up a donation - please do - any amount is really welcome.


... in which case I'm more than happy to add £10 to the pot, just let me know how.

oh.. and by the way - wow, just wow !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Olliehulla said:


> ... in which case I'm more than happy to add £10 to the pot, just let me know how.
> 
> oh.. and by the way - wow, just wow !


Cheers, Olliehulla - donation much appreciated, thank you - will be in touch.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm only just starting out so don't have any equipment to pass on, but very happy to donate £10. This forum is such a helpful and friendly place, it's fantastic to see the internet being used for good ends.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Heligan said:


> I'm only just starting out so don't have any equipment to pass on, but very happy to donate £10. This forum is such a helpful and friendly place, it's fantastic to see the internet being used for good ends.


Thank you Heligan - your donation is really appreciated. Will be in touch shortly.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've also come up with a couple of Afibel espresso cups I no longer use and a couple of lined shot glasses and a spare group head brush as well, might have more to add when I sort through some more stuff. I would suggest that we also include some machine cleaning and descaling supplies as well.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay, I have spent the best part of the day to try and find some way of articulating why I am so very touched by all of you. It was a little tricky trying to do this whilst working and this is the closest I can get. Bear with me, this is not one of the most engaging of tedx talks and it takes a little perseverance. The first few minutes should be enough.

However, the gist of it is what I want you to know. In your gesture, you are doing so much more than helping Fabian with equipment. This is the first time in two years since his diagnosis that Fabian has found something that is giving him an identity away from the constatnt drudge of being the teenager with a visual impairment.

In essense, you are helping him feed a spark and this will kindeness will have a monumental impact in how he views himself, how he views the world and how he treats others as a grown up.

For that, I thank you all.

If you make it through the entire video, you have immense stamina. I can only apologise for not finding a more engaging speaker. He drove me insanehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqzUHcW58Us&list=PLBFC9F8904B65DF28


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I've also come up with a couple of Afibel espresso cups I no longer use and a couple of lined shot glasses and a spare group head brush as well, might have more to add when I sort through some more stuff. I would suggest that we also include some machine cleaning and descaling supplies as well.


Thank you Charlie - can you coordinate your contribution with coffeechap. When everything is finally sorted, Dave will take the kit and accessories over to Fabian and also give him some training which is nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A big, big thank you to all those who have made cash donations - we exceeded the original target of £100 which has stunned me. Because of the extra-ordinary generosity of forum members, coffeechap has been able to put together a different machine/grinder combo.

We are still a bit short of the cash amount for this so if anyone else wants to make a donation please PM me. Any amount is gratefully received. That said, the new machine/grinder combo will go ahead and it will be perfect for Fabian.

Would also like to thank forum members who have kindly donated accessories - this is the icing on the cake. If you have pledged something, please, if you haven't already, coordinate with coffeechap.


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

i would be happy to donate £10. Please PM with payment details

DarrenB


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just caught this thread, send me the details I'm sure I can find a tenner.

Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Items pledged are in the post Dave


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

t-c said:


> Put me down for £20.


t-c, that's really, generous - thank you. Will PM you.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Just caught this thread, put me down for £10


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Just caught this thread, put me down for £10


Thanks Geordie Boy - much appreciated - will PM you.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Just caught up on this one too. Please put me down for a tenner.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Guys this is fab, I will be preparing the machine next week so fingers crossed will get this to the boy early December


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Guys this is fab, I will be preparing the machine next week so fingers crossed will get this to the boy early December


Second that! Members' generosity has been incredible.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jollybean said:


> Just caught up on this one too. Please put me down for a tenner.


Thank you, Jollybean. Much appreciated. Will PM you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK - a big, big thank you to everyone who has donated to the cash fund which now stands at a staggering £330. This act of generosity has enabled Dave to revise the espresso/grinder combo and I am sure the young man is in for a very big surprise next month. Thanks also to all who have donated accessories. Dave will take these over too. A subscription from Rave is the icing on the cake.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you able to say what grinder/ machine and subscription we managed to get?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Are you able to say what grinder/ machine and subscription we managed to get?


I'll leave it to Coffeechap to feedback on this - but it's spot on!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will gladly jump in here, the machine is a Brasilia lady, ( google it ) perfect for someone with limited sight, the grinder will be the sage smart grinder dfk just sold, the subscription will be a rave 6 month espresso selection.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Only just saw this thread, lovely gesture.

Also down for a tenner if not too late?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> Only just saw this thread, lovely gesture.
> 
> Also down for a tenner if not too late?


Thanks Nijntje - will PM you.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I will gladly jump in here, the machine is a Brasilia lady, ( google it ) perfect for someone with limited sight, the grinder will be the sage smart grinder dfk just sold, the subscription will be a rave 6 month espresso selection.


Sounds perfect. I use a Cherub also for this reason (big buttons) as I'm also partially sighted but not to the same extent. I don't know if it's possible to pre-configure the smart grinder for him? I ask as I had a fair but of trouble with the Vario menus back in the day and I believe this is also menu orientated. Really amazed that you've been able to put this together. Awesome.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry - I've missed this thread until today

PM me details and I'll put £20 into the pot


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> Sorry - I've missed this thread until today
> 
> PM me details and I'll put £20 into the pot


Thanks, Andrew - will PM you.


----------

